# NTFS-3G Use Flag xattr debug

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe ntfs3g mit acl crypt external-fuse ntfsprogs suid udev -debug -static-libs -xattr installiert.

Was erreiche ich mit

debug - Generiert zusätzliche Dateien, die bei der Fehlersuche helfen ???

xattr - Aktiviert die Unterstützung für Metadaten im Dateisystem ???

Welches macht Sinn?

----------

## astaecker

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ntfs3g mit acl crypt external-fuse ntfsprogs suid udev -debug -static-libs -xattr installiert.
> 
> Was erreiche ich mit
> ...

 

Für den Normalfall braucht man keines der beiden USE Flags aktivieren.

- debug: Aktiviert irgendetwas, um bei der Fehlersuche zu helfen. Was genau, ist von Paket zu Paket unterschiedlich. Manchmal werden mehr Informationen an den Logger weitergegeben, z.B. bei nano werden sogar Informationen beim Schreiben ausgegeben (was das Programm total unbrauchbar macht).

- xattr: Macht das, was die Beschreibung sagt. Dabei sind Metadaten z.B. Bewertungen, Stichwörter, Beschreibungen. Nepomuk unter KDE speichert genau solche Metadaten, allerdings in einer Datenbank und nicht im Dateisystem. Soweit ich weiß, speichert Windows Zugriffsrechte und sonstiges als Metadaten im Dateisystem, Linux nutzt sie aber normalerweise nicht.

----------

